# 2x HDMI - Capture Card



## Livastyle (20. November 2014)

Hallo, ich suche aktuell eine PCIe Capture Card, mit der ich 2 oder mehr HDMI Signale _*gleichzeitig*_ aufnehmen kann. (zum Streamen; Für Video-Kameras)
Leider hatte ich bisher eher weniger Erfolg, da alle Capture-Cards, die ich gefunden hatte, nur einen Channel zur selben Zeit bedienen konnten.

Ich hatte bereits überlegt mir die BlackMagic DeckLink Duo bzw Quad zu kaufen und dann mit HDMI -> SDI Konvertern zu arbeiten, aber das würde mein Budget absolut sprengen.
(Und ist auch nicht die beste Lösung)

Meine Frage, kennt jemand eine Capture-Card, die das bewerkstelligen kann?

PS: Meine PCIe Steckplatz-Anzahl ist begrenzt, daher würde für mich das parallele Benutzen von 2 Karten wegfallen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Atent123 (20. November 2014)

Momentan gibt es leider kaum vernünftige Capturecard.
Selbst lossless Capture Cards sucht man auf dem Deutschen Markt vergebens. Es gibt in Japan deutlich mehr Capture Cards als hier ob es dort jedoch so etwas gibt wie du suchst weiß ich nicht.


----------

